# if a cell = override yes then "" otherwise complete a match formula



## NGB82KS (Jan 4, 2023)

So, I have a tab with graphs and a table that shows everything expiring in a period. I use the following formula 

```
=IFERROR(MATCH('Data-S'!$R$5,OFFSET(tbl9[STATUS],P52,0,1000,1),0)+P52,"")
```
 which give me an on demand list, and it works great at looking to the previous line(p51) to see if that line exists, if not fills it in, repeat until it lists everything thats matching the critera. What i need now is to add to that formula to look at the same table, column V (override) and if it has "yes", to no display that line, any thoughts?


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Jan 4, 2023)

Try


```
=IFERROR(IF(tbl9[OVERRIDE]="Yes","",MATCH('Data-S'!$R$5,OFFSET(tbl9[STATUS],P52,0,1000,1),0)+P52),"")
```


----------



## NGB82KS (Jan 4, 2023)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That blanked out all of the table, instead of just not displaying the ones with the override yes


----------



## NGB82KS (Jan 4, 2023)

Source Tab (Data-S) & Table (tbl9)

Column A (Class)Column G (Days Expired)Column R (Status)Column V (Override)Math121ExpiredNoScience14ExpiredNoHistory200ExpiredYesEnglish235ExpiredYes

Graphs/Tables for Display

RowColumn PColumn QColumn S52ClassDays expired53=IFERROR(MATCH('Data-S'!$R$5,OFFSET(tbl9[STATUS],P52,0,1000,1),0)+P52,"")Math12154=IFERROR(MATCH('Data-S'!$R$5,OFFSET(tbl9[STATUS],P53,0,1000,1),0)+P53,"")Science1455=IFERROR(MATCH('Data-S'!$R$5,OFFSET(tbl9[STATUS],P54,0,1000,1),0)+P54,"")History ((should be blank))((should be blank))


----------

